# Pigeonmama's Budapest Tumblers



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Got some pics of the Budapest Tumblers that I'm birdsitting for our member, Pigeonmama (Daryl).

Have a look: Budapest Tumblers

Terry


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

COOL! Dave


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Gorgeous!!!!


Mario wants me to get a hen like that one!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

They are just precious. So odd looking, but in a good way.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a pair of sweeties. They always look surprised to me with those big eyes.

Margaret


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

> What a pair of sweeties. They always look surprised to me with those big eyes.
> 
> Margaret


LOL... Thats is what I always say too! LOL
But They are so precious! How lucky are you Terry! Make sure you keep Darth's wandering eyes...away!..LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I tried not to look, I always want some sooooo bad when I do....I so need to get the fancy bird loft done!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know I'm still alive. We got so blasted with snow Sun nite in to Monday, close to 24 in. this last storm, no power from Mon morn (1:10a.m.) and just got power back. My internet is still down, and my puter has a virus, and I can't post here with my puter. Thankfully, Kelly lives right behind me, and she has a different server, so I'm on her computer.
Terry, thank you for taking care of Laz and Lil, I just know that they are being spoiled and very loved, and, if you do want babies from them, and have birds who will foster them, go for it.
I am so sick of winter, was looking forward to spring, and building/buying a little loft just for small pigeons, ie, budas and figs, but this storm has raised havoc with plans/schedule.
Well, I'm heading back home to a NICE, HOT SHOWER.
Hugs to all,
Daryl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What elegant birds!!!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

very, very cute but they do look a bit startled


----------

